# Anyone else like ice?



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Nope


10char


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aren't you a monoskier?


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

grafta said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 10char


+999999999 on that, i strongly dislike ice. and it sucks cuz im on the ice coast lol


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would rather ride in soft snow over ice any day. Ice slows my progression down ;(


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Ever since I got my proto with the vario sidecut, I love my icecoast. Everyone is sliding around, and even though I still slip a bit, I'm leaps and bounds ahead of everyone else. Stick a hard edge, commit and fly.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure how you can like ice.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

No one likes ice....you're crazy...stop talkin' crazy!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Ice + park riding = broken body


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Have almost never ridden it, the few times I have, nah

give me fresh pow everyday, fortunately its in abundance where I ride:thumbsup:


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

dreampow said:


> Have almost never ridden it, the few times I have, nah
> 
> give me fresh pow everyday, fortunately its in abundance where I ride:thumbsup:


well send us some fucking porn! at least i can dream.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

mjd said:


> well send us some fucking porn! at least i can dream.


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/resort-trip-reports/46006-nozawa-onsen-25th-28th-jan-2012-a.html


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

I dont like ice, but i would ride it over riding nothing at all. It's pretty tough for my board to hold an edge on ice, even when I try to dig it in, so the lack of control puts me off. I actually prefer it over wet, slushy snow since at least there is some semblance of speed going down a slope. nothing i hate more than grinding to a halt on an uphill section because my board just cannot pick up any speed.

If it's on a mellow slope though, I don't mind it at all. It just turns the mountain into longboarding with really slippery wheels at that stage, which is pretty fun.


----------



## seldin (Jan 21, 2012)

Being from Maine ice is basically all I know. I only dislike it if I fall hard. If/when the weather decides to cooperate and lay down some real snow I may retract this statement but it doesn't look like that's going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Only in my drinks


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

stevetim said:


> Only in my drinks


:laugh:

leaves to go to liquor store.....


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope, I've rode 30 days this year, one was ice, and I rode for 15 minutes. That shit sucks


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Qball said:


> Ice + park riding = broken body


tell me about it my ass is still hating me for riding tonight fuck pa


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Ice on my fingers and my toes and I'm a Taurus.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Man, I just like to ride... I don't care if it's raining.

Ice doesn't turn me away, I wouldn't say I like it. We have fun flying down the hill on icy days, i love riding fast. Sometimes I bust out the skis on icy days and do moguls. (all my buds are pretty good 2 plankers)

But i'll ride on anything in any weather, it's better than being at work or home...

Your a nutcase if you prefer ice over powder/packed though, haha


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Depends what we're talking about when saying "ice".

Icy groomers? I'll ride it just like everything else without a second thought.

Off-trail or ungroomed icy conditions? I won't touch it. Your board bounces and skips over bumps so much it makes it impossible to get any edgehold whatsoever to control your board.

...also I think everyone has their own definition of what's considered "ice" with regards to boarding. When saying ice are we talking icy hardpack or the snow is no longer snow and become a giant slab of ice over the hillside?

...the latter is just plain awful...


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

You were probably riding on crusty snow as opposed to ice. If it's a section of solid ice, believe me, you won't like it.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

nickwarrenn said:


> Ever since I got my proto with the vario sidecut, I love my icecoast. Everyone is sliding around, and even though I still slip a bit, I'm leaps and bounds ahead of everyone else. Stick a hard edge, commit and fly.


There you go, man. Stepping up to it, not backing off from it. :thumbsup:

Believe me, I'll take hero snow any day of the week, but the right amount of ice sure is fun, too. (No, not that ungroomed ice / icy mogul field stuff.) I have to take a deep breath sometimes to get myself up to it, physically. Very demanding, very challenging. You must stay low, intiate aggressively at the top of the turn, allow your knees to work, and just got with any sliding. That intense challenge and such dynamic motion is why I like it. At times, I admit, I just don't have it in me and look for another run. Yesterday was just one of those "go" days.

Washing out and going down at speed on ice can be a bit problematic with friction burn on your back end. Terrible thing to feel your skin searing like it's sliding across a frying pan and trying frantically to rock cheek to cheek and lift yourself up off the ice with your gloves. Been through that 10 seconds of agony and cartoon character antics a number of times. Sliding distance can be a problem, too, especially if your trajectory if headed off trail. All you can do it try to minimize the impact. A couple years ago, I went down at the top of an icy black/double black (?) and accelerated headfirst for nearly 1,000 feet to the bottom. Nothing I could do to stop. That was one of those scary riding moments. Usually, I stick to more mellow slopes in those conditions, though. Oh yeah, ice is a great thing. Just don't fall...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

AAA said:


> Everyone loves hero snow, of course, but I was reminded that ice is good too, today. I started freecarving this overcast afternoon on good snow with great edge hold. Knees and hips were grazing the piste. Light weekday crowd and using up the full width of the run. Ahhh...freedom. Such a break from the weekend mosh pit. I ran a mix of fast GS lines and snappy slalom carves, where your knees almost hit your chest in the transition and can't seem to extend far enough to find something to bite on, flying to the downhill edge. Threw some fully extended EC's in to round out the mix. All over the hill on the same run, and all was right with the world.
> 
> As the sky dimmed going into evening, the snow firmed up. Got faster. Previously soft cat tracks took on the sheen of an ice rink. Railing deep carves, I'd hit the ice and my edge would chatter wildly. High incination, high angulation. My knees fired back and forth like a jackhammer, holding my line. Whoa, what is this? Bring it on! Sometimes my backside would bounce off the ice. If I hit good snow, I'd pull a hard course correction before diving into the next carve. Faster. Flat light, trying to focus two turns ahead. Riding as hard as you can on ice like that is like fighting for your life. Exhausting and exhilarating. Riding up on the chairlift, I grinned at at the undulating slices through glare ice below. Good day. With my legs shot, I headed out as the after school and work crowd poured in. So I'm curious. Fess up, for all the grumbling about ice, who else actually likes it?



Hmmmm. No. I Love a long fast carve, and my board is made for that. On firm and groomed, anything but ice. The lack of control on ice is unnerving.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

flat basing total ice is the best way to go. patchy ice will sneak up and burn you eventually. it makes me laugh every time i go out west no matter how "icey" it is i am in right in the wheelhouse. then i come back here and feel completely retarded for the first few runs.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuck ice. Who in the world would even think ice is good in any way or form.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Ttam said:


> Fuck ice. Who in the world would even think ice is good in any way or form.


it keeps my drinks cold....

riding ice though is brutal. who cares if you have magnetraction or whatever you're never gonna have fun on ice.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I have grip tech and I still dont like ice. 

btw I like ice in my drinks to lol.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

The only ice I like is at the rink where it belongs


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Good God, what is that about?!


----------



## HiddenPerson (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't complain about ice because it makes you a better boarder at the end.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Ice is unforgiving if you eat shit, the pow I ride in is like jumping into a deep pool full of fluffy feathers it you wipe out.

I know which one I prefer to fall in and ride in. You should come out to Japan and try the powder here, maybe it'll convert you.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

dreampow said:


> Ice is unforgiving if you eat shit, the pow I ride in is like jumping into a deep pool full of fluffy feathers it you wipe out.
> 
> I know which one I prefer to fall in and ride in. You should come out to Japan and try the powder here, maybe it'll convert you.


OP's monoski would sink


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Not if he has wings!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

I like ice in my Captain & Coke after a long day of riding powder, indeed!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Qball said:


> Not if he has wings!


:laugh:

That's the funniest thing i've seen today :thumbsup:

Suspicious though, you frequent monoski.net? :cheeky4:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Well it's my homepage so....


----------



## Lifttoker (Dec 25, 2011)

After learning on ice (@Tussey Mtn in PA) and riding on ice for my first few years and then going to Alaska where I rode in knee deep powder on a regular basis I will say F NO!! In fact, I remember thinking on a lift at Alyeska, "wtf is that I even do on the East Coast? That isnt snowboarding. This knee deep powder is where its at" I hate ice.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Like most, I will ride it including the off piste death cookies, frozen sastrugi, rain crusts and glacial blue true ice, but I will never come within a country mile of saying I like it.


Ultra firm hardpack is one thing, but that boiler plate stuff that's clear and you can see grass 4 inches below is quite another. I've had edges so sharp that they cut my gloves and even they barely got a grip. I can get down that stuff, but I'll never say I like it.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

mdp, Looks like great conditions there! Way to hang on during the 1st ice patch. 

I'm not sure what's up with the "wings" the monoskiier has. Maybe trying to use air pressure to intiate turns instead of poles? I wouldn't want to fall with those strapped to my arms.

"What's powder?", said the man from the ice coast! Actually, I've ridden powder, but it's a rarity locally. Here, you adjust to boilerplate or stay home. Mdp's video shows hero snow!

Someone mentioned sinking in powder. In knee deep snow, the 19.5-ish cm wide alpine boards I've ridden have been fine. Not ideal, perhaps, but I can stand on the gas as if I'm on hardpack.









I like longish boards, though, which probably helps with floation. They probably have a similar base area to shorter freeride decks. A skinny slalom board in deep powder would just be the wrong tool for the job, however. If I rode powder regularly, I'd consider a powder specific / big mountain deck. A long Rad Air Tanker or swallowtail Dupraz perhaps. I'd probably stick with hardboots because I like the support, power, and responsiveness they provide.









The deepest powder I've been in was armpit deep, on good pitches. This was the view somewhere looking up. It would have been a crazy sketchy time on local ice, but felt like a fluffy green run.









That deep powder may have been this part of the mountain, looking down, too. Not sure. I had to lean way back to keep from submarining. Something swallowtail with a huge nose would have been much nicer to ride. 









Don't get me wrong, I love powder and hero snow when I get to ride it. (Not often enough.) It's just pure fun, like being in la-la land, or a world of fruity gumdrops. But, if you hit the right frame of mind, and find the right amount ice...well now that's a different fun entirely. Hardcore, nerves of steel fun, like a Formula One car trying to hold a razor blade line with zero clearance between concrete barriers fun. [Block out thoughts of consequences.]


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I lost a heel edge on a death cookie three weeks ago, slammed down on my ass the hardest I ever have, and it's _still_ sore. Three weeks later! Who's ever heard of a three week bruise? 

No, ice is not my favorite.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Fuck no, fuck ice. Hardpack where I can at least get a little edge, OK, I'll deal. Ice or really boilerplate granular can go sit on a donkey dick. The real thing, not a rail.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

Ice is fun for 3 reasons:
1)You can go so much faster
2)Most people pack up or don't come out when there is ice which means mountain to yourself
3)You definitely learn to be more precise

Ice is bad for more reasons than I care to list, such as:
1)The day you hit your tailbone so hard on it that you throw up and can't sit on the lift because it hurts
2)You slide into an object at speed because trying to dig your edge is pointless
3)You have an ass pucker moment when you lose your edge on the blue glossy ice and roll windows in an attempt to not kill yourself


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> don't go home because its icy but I will take riding in the rain even over that.


Rain makes you wet. Slush slows you down a bit (just put on the right wax). Ice hurts. I'll ride ice since that's all we have around here... but prefer anything but (except grass).


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Ever since I got my T Rice last year (mange-traction C2 BTX) I found myself looking for ice to navigate because it holds a great edge on ice rather than cutting through chop! Then (just this weekend) I took out my new Kessler Freeride (The Ride) board out and just could not believe how tight & hard it locks on ice! As if my entire edge is engaged and holding on tight until I point the board flat down! Stuff dreams are made off. LOL The grip was so strong I though the ice had glue or my board had been burned out of wax! 

But... to say I prefer Ice over Snow, I'd be laying! However, since snow is so hard to come by here on the east cost, riding ice (for me) & hard pack is just about the same! I can actually cut harder, go faster, and take long or short carves with ease! Nothing like AAA described (hips & knees touching ice). But good enough to enjoy a full day from 1st chair to last!

So... I hear ya' AAA but not all the way! 

Cheers...


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

What the fuck?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

No one likes ice.
/thread


----------

